# Fish recipies?



## soop (Jan 21, 2003)

hello, im new to the forum. i would like to start making more fish meals. do you have any favorite recipies? preferably ones that are quick and easy.
thanks

soop


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Welcome to the Board..... 

I'm sure the recipes are forthcoming! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

Um...my only recipe for fish is to either smother it in butter and garlic, or lemon and pepper, lol.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 22, 2003)

boiled or broiled, i guess am no help either. but it does make me hungry.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2003)

or grilled........no help from me as well........also hungry!


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 22, 2003)

Salmon - Oregano, Black Pepper, Marjoram, Basil, 1 tbsp Olive oil or butter. Bake at 350F for about 15-20 minutes (depending on thickness of salmon) This is also good for grilling.

Salmon - Spread K.C. Masterpiece Original BBQ sauce on the fish and grill or bake.

Rainbow Trout - marinade filets in lemon juice and pepper for about 30 minutes. For a whole fish just sprinkle pepper and garlic powder on the inside. Bake at 350F for about 15-20 minutes for filets and close to 30-35 minutes for a whole fish. Again, this is good for grilling as well, but place the fish on top of a foil instead of the grill itself cause the trout doesn't hold up well when it's cooked.

Halibut, haven't figured out how to cook them, but I hear they're good grilled plain.


----------



## soop (Jan 22, 2003)

thanks max and everybody, hopefully there will be a few more in a while

soop


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by soop *_
> hello, im new to the forum. i would like to start making more fish meals. do you have any favorite recipies? preferably ones that are quick and easy.
> thanks
> 
> soop



yup, I open a can of white albacore tuna, and spread it acrossed wheat oat-nut toast!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 22, 2003)

Salmon smothered in butter and dill.  Bake at 350 F for 20-30 minutes.

Salmon smothered in butter and Emeril's Essence.  Same baking directions.

Halibut:  Sautee one package of frozen green beans in a combination of butter and sours or margarita mix.  Put beans in bottom of baking dish.  Cover beans with halibut filets which have been coated with a mixture of mayo and horseradish.  Generously cover halibut filets with grated Parmesan cheese.  Bake at 350 F for 30-35 minutes.  (This recepie will work with any white fish but I've found halibut tastes best to me.)


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> Salmon - Oregano, Black Pepper, Marjoram, Basil, 1 tbsp Olive oil or butter. Bake at 350F for about 15-20 minutes (depending on thickness of salmon) This is also good for grilling.
> 
> Salmon - Spread K.C. Masterpiece Original BBQ sauce on the fish and grill or bake.
> ...





mmmmm BBQ salmon sounds goooooooooood!    

...probably not good on a cut!


----------



## arbntmare (Jan 22, 2003)

my gf made me the best fish i have had in a really long time.. it was a trout fish... but the neat thing is she stuff it with salmon fish that was mixed with some kinda of sauce.... and fried with eggs ..... eggs needed to keep the salmon in trout...

W0w... wish she would make this again now.. cause i am hungry


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

Fish? What I do is smoother it in my families secret *13 * herbs and spices...making sure to keep the window open. Then heat up a frying pan til its VERY hot..........slap a steak on there and throw that fuking fish out the window for the cats to eat


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> mmmmm BBQ salmon sounds goooooooooood!



I don't eat anymore Salmon, but yeah the BBQ salmon with KC Masterpiece is awesome. 

My Dad does a lot of fishing with his buddies, there's a freezer full of Albacore, Yellowfin, Dorado, Rainbow Trout...etc at his house. I just go over and grab a filet.


----------



## soop (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> slap a steak on there and throw that fuking fish out the window


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

mmmmmmm steak, I 2nd that motion :nod:


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

Glad I`m not alone


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Glad I`m not alone



Don't go getting excited there butt face, you're still alone.  SOOOOO alone.


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Don't go getting excited there butt face, you're still alone.  SOOOOO alone.




I`m too drunk to be whitty, so fuck orff


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`m too drunk to be whitty, so fuck orff



Drunk, sober, it doesn't matter, that's about the extent of your whittyness anyway.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 23, 2003)

My favorite tuna recipe:

-Open can
-Drain water
-Eat tuna


----------



## arbntmare (Jan 23, 2003)

well made fish much better than steak any day for me


----------



## soop (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> My favorite tuna recipe:
> 
> -Open can
> ...



yeah- i tried that for 2 days.. i need more variety!


----------

